# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Reissu Ruoti

## bussitietäjä

Itse en ainakaan löytänyt Reissu Ruodille omaa ketjua, mutta miten on Nobinan vanhojen Scalojen tilanne? Eli onko suunnitelma edelleen muuttaa Scalat sähkökäyttöisiksi?

----------


## eemeli113

> Itse en ainakaan löytänyt Reissu Ruodille omaa ketjua, mutta miten on Nobinan vanhojen Scalojen tilanne? Eli onko suunnitelma edelleen muuttaa Scalat sähkökäyttöisiksi?


Kolmesta konversiobussista oli aikanaan puhetta, ensimmäistäkään ei oo vielä näkynyt. Nobinan Scalat ajavat pääasiassa Hämeenlinnassa.

----------


## tkp

Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunta on käsitellyt sähköbussiasiaa ja Reissu ruoti on ilmoittanut että autot on tilattu mutta ne on myöhässä

https://lahti-prod.oncloudos.com//cg...m&id=2022616-3

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunta on käsitellyt sähköbussiasiaa ja Reissu-ruoti on ilmoittanut että autot on tilattu mutta ne on myöhässä
> 
> https://lahti-prod.oncloudos.com//cg...m&id=2022616-3


Linkin takana olevassa päätöksentekoasiakirjassa käsitellään myös toisen kohteen kalustoasioista. Siitä kohteesta vastaa toinen yhtiö. Eipä senkään kalustoasiat ole parhaalla mahdollisella tolalla. Tämä ei tietenkään puolusta ketjun aiheena olevan yhtiön tilannetta, joka on oma ikävä juttunsa sekin.

----------

